# How many folks on this forum actually wildcamp most nights out?



## dolmen (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been on sites in our campervan and hated it, so in the last few years we never go on sites  ... the police have moved us on and directed us to sites, but we move on and find a suitable spot ...

my reason for joining this forum was to be with like minded folks, but I'm feeling like I'm in the wrong place of late ... campers wanting hookups, level pitches, water to hand ... I enjoy my wild camping be it in the city or country and I don't require any of the trappings that go with campsites, as a matter of fact campsites make me mad ... I live in the country and have no immediate neighbours, why would I go to park beside another van so they can hear me breath (polite) ...

Come on wild campers, lets hear from you, thats what the forum was about  ... sorry about that, but it was bugging me big time ....

wanna be wildcampers are taking over, they are welcome to their world, but don't let them take over in a wildcamping forum!

again sorry ... I don't wish to offend anyone, but please keep it mostly about wild camping ...

Cheers

:wacko:


----------



## Ste (Apr 29, 2011)

Even us wild ones need to empty/refill our tanks and give the batteries a charge. I'm planning my next trip north at the mo, 2 weeks in north scotland. And Although I'll be wilding it, I will require 2 separate nights on a cc to refill. 
Responsible wilding includes not dumping your waste on the roadside as thats the reason more 'No Overnight' signs are going up


----------



## dolmen (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Ste, that counts in my eyes! one night in a campsite every week is good going, especially in the UK

Cheers

:dance:


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 29, 2011)

We usually wildcamp, (if that includes using aires/stellplatz etc.) One of the aires we stopped at had everything including toilets/electric hook up/showers etc., the only thing you had to pay for was a shower if you needed to. At the moment we are on a rough car park at Cahors next to the river Lot with a free internet connection . Haven't bothered with sticking the sat.dish on as we can guess what will be on the TV/radio all day. Weather here hot with a bit of cloud. On this trip we decided to try a month on a campsite (La Manga Spain) I was starting to get fed up after a couple of weeks, even though we got out a lot on our electric bikes & with our inflatable canoe. Don't know if I could stand being in one place for so long again. Heading up to the Dordogne where we are having a week on a campsite (does this count as we won a free weeks camping in some internet competition I entered) This will be the first time we have used a campsite in France since about 1990.
We consider ourselves wildcampers but at times we reluctantly do use campsites.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually a cursory glance over the whole forum would show that a good deal of the advice requested on this forum has nothing at all to do with wild camping in particular, so does the OP suggest that 90% of the forum sections be closed down.


----------



## lebesset (Apr 29, 2011)

in the last year , 6 months on the road 

time with friends and family  30 days
time on campsites 0 days


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Apr 29, 2011)

We're up to 32 nights spent in the van since we bought it (£1,000 per night!) and never used a campsite. Longest out in one go was five days. What _really_ annoys us is the way campervans are not really welcome anywhere in this country.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 29, 2011)

MollsPhot said:


> We're up to 32 nights spent in the van since we bought it (£1,000 per night!) and never used a campsite. Longest out in one go was five days. What _really_ annoys us is the way campervans are not really welcome anywhere in this country.


 
Come to France - land of the motorhomes (provided they are self-contained of course). Caravans need not apply unless they stay in caravan parks.


Just as it should be 


But regardless, I would never spend 30 QUID on a commercial campsite so the savings aren't quite as high as that
4 months in western USA and we didn't use a single commercial campsite - but of course that doesn't mean we didn't use national park and forestry service and BLM campsites. All perfect locations -  no swimming pools, jumping castles, bingo halls and restaurants - and I would say cheap as chips, but last time I looked, fish and chips were way beyond my budget, so far cheaper than chips would be more accurate.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 29, 2011)

MollsPhot said:


> We're up to 32 nights spent in the van since we bought it (£1,000 per night!) and never used a campsite. Longest out in one go was five days. What _really_ annoys us is the way campervans are not really welcome anywhere in this country.


 
Hi Mollsphot, Firstly, welcome to WC. Nice to have you on board. Off in 3 days, to Spain and Portugal for 4 months. Most definitely will not be on a campsite, not even for a day, just as we have been doing for the last 53 years. I say, each one to their own. Most important is that each one has a great time and come on here and tell us of their adventures.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks. We're off for two nights onboard today. One will be a quiet, secluded lay-by we found last year, on the way to a family wedding in Dartmoor. Second night will be in the hotel car park!

I agree with the comments about France. We tried it for a week last year and found Brittany roads excellent. My freelance work means I have to stay in the UK. I use the van as base in the when I'm out and about. Always an adventure trying to find somewhere suitable to overnight!


----------



## GeoNomad (Apr 29, 2011)

Tonight will be my 18th and last night in the UK this trip. Most of the time in Devon, Cornwall and Wales.

No overnights in campsites.

Nothing to dump as I have no toilet. A tiny amount of grey water is disposed of easily.

I did use the showers in a couple of campsites. £2 in one £3 in the other. Both places were small sites and happy to oblige.

I looked at the field with perhaps a hundred campers, caravans and tents, side by side, and decided I was much happier all by myself parked beside a small reservoir.

Peter
Peter's Paragliding Nomadness


----------



## VeeDub (Apr 29, 2011)

dolmen said:


> I've been on sites in our campervan and hated it, so in the last few years we never go on sites  ... the police have moved us on and directed us to sites, but we move on and find a suitable spot ...
> 
> my reason for joining this forum was to be with like minded folks, but I'm feeling like I'm in the wrong place of late ... campers wanting hookups, level pitches, water to hand ... I enjoy my wild camping be it in the city or country and I don't require any of the trappings that go with campsites, as a matter of fact campsites make me mad ... I live in the country and have no immediate neighbours, why would I go to park beside another van so they can hear me breath (polite) ...
> 
> ...


 


I do!  There again, in my defence, my OTHER mh is the Scania that I live in all week!  I am a long-distance Tanker Driver for my sins and I find that the parallel between 'Trampers' and 'Wilders' is remarkably similar inasmuch as there is now a generation of young up-and-coming LGV Drivers who wouldn't dream of parking anywhere other than a Truckstop (with all the comforting facilities - at a price)  ... and there are US Old-Timers - who are totally self-sufficient and relish the challenge of the 'NO OVERNIGHT PARKING' signs in every Lay-By that we sleep in. 

A Dying Breed? I think not!!!!


----------



## VeeDub (Apr 29, 2011)

ME ME ME!!!!   lol


----------



## vwalan (Apr 29, 2011)

there is also alot of youngsters that have took their hgv test just to drive truck campers .i was parked with maybe 100 in morocco this year .mainly from austria and germany.girls as well . we had a really good time. uk is way behind on wild camping . seems very easy in the mainland eu, to get insurance etc for big 20ton +campers . and yes i do wild camp /free camp. cant waste good beer money on campsites


----------



## John H (Apr 30, 2011)

I would guess that most contributers to this site wildcamp some of the time and stay on sites some of the time. That is what we do but I cannot see the need to discriminate against people who don't. Some people stay on sites most of the time and are thinking of wilding but lack confidence. I think we should be here to give them the advice they need rather than dismissing them as "wannabee" wilders. If you don't like the comments posted by some members then you don't have to read them and if you want more threads devoted to your idea of wilding then start some and see where they go. There is plenty of room for us all.


----------



## VeeDub (Apr 30, 2011)

Off to Cleveley again for the weekend.


----------



## dolmen (Apr 30, 2011)

VeeDub said:


> I do!  There again, in my defence, my OTHER mh is the Scania that I live in all week!  I am a long-distance Tanker Driver for my sins and I find that the parallel between 'Trampers' and 'Wilders' is remarkably similar inasmuch as there is now a generation of young up-and-coming LGV Drivers who wouldn't dream of parking anywhere other than a Truckstop (with all the comforting facilities - at a price)  ... and there are US Old-Timers - who are totally self-sufficient and relish the challenge of the 'NO OVERNIGHT PARKING' signs in every Lay-By that we sleep in.
> 
> A Dying Breed? I think not!!!!


 
crossing into Poland a number of years back I was amazed at the numbers of lorries waiting at the border ... it was over 9 miles long!  all those drivers had their stoves, fridges and deck chairs etc, they probably lived in those lorries for weeks at a time.

Cheers


----------



## kangooroo (May 1, 2011)

I do - or at least I do as often as possible.

I'm camping in a basic, slightly-adapted panel van without gas, leisure battery and other mod-cons so every 3rd-4th night I have to use a campsite or CL with hook-up (through the van window!) to recharge phone, camera and laptop etc batteries and have a much-needed shower.


----------



## the dogfather (May 1, 2011)

Just been away the last couple of nights 'wildcamping' in the lake district for the first time. I can't say it was totally relaxed, the first night some kids let off a firework before speeding off in their car and this was at Crummock Water, basically the middle of nowhere.

Its far from wildcamping though, my definition of wildcamping is a lightweight tent sleeping high up on the fell sides like I used to when I was younger but there's bugger all chance of getting my other half to do that. Our van is totally self sufficient for anything up to 3 nights and that's living almost as comfortably as we would at home, shower, central heating etc.


----------



## sparrks (May 1, 2011)

In reply to the original poster, I have to agree with the Dogfather here. Wildcamping is carrying everything on your back, not in a van with all mod cons. Try waking up at the top of a mountain in a bivvy bag with the sound of the wind howling, and not Good Morning Britain on telly or whatever. Very few people wild camp, even myself its very rare now.


----------



## Paul60 (May 2, 2011)

*No Overnight Parking*

I have spent a few nights in spots that say No Overnight Parking.  I have yet to be challenged.  Have any of you been asked to move on or reported in similar spots?  Does anyone know the definition of "Overnight" and how the law stands?


----------



## John H (May 2, 2011)

Paul60 said:


> I have spent a few nights in spots that say No Overnight Parking.  I have yet to be challenged.  Have any of you been asked to move on or reported in similar spots?  Does anyone know the definition of "Overnight" and how the law stands?



See the thread "No Overnight Parking - is it legally enforceable on the public highway" started recently by plugus maximus - but ignore the random insults at various stages.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (May 2, 2011)

sparrks said:


> In reply to the original poster, I have to agree with the Dogfather here. Wildcamping is carrying everything on your back, not in a van with all mod cons. Try waking up at the top of a mountain in a bivvy bag with the sound of the wind howling, and not Good Morning Britain on telly or whatever. Very few people wild camp, even myself its very rare now.



We are planning to do jsut this, leave the van and wild camp up a mountain, love the van with all it's mod cons, but something about sleeping out wild. Funny we were away last week in lake district (yes on a site-but with no faclities/loos, shop etc, just a water/waste point and plug in-a group of us, super site, lush location, didn't drive for a week) and we all said the same-how much we miss true wild camping. 
We've already got the tiny mountain tent, thermarests, sleeping bag, swiss army stove and of course rusksacks out of the loft-can't wait to go!


----------



## John H (May 2, 2011)

I have to disagree. In many parts of crowded England, what you say is correct but there are other parts of the country - as well as most of Scotland outside the central belt - where it is still possible to find such a beautiful spot. 

And to the wildcamping purists that have posted above, I agree that there is nothing finer than going to sleep under the stars and waking up to pure silence. I have done it many times (one of my favourite places is the desert, although the dust doesn't agree with my sinuses!) and never tire of it. When the Middle East settles down again I will hopefully do it again. In my student days I slept out in colder and more mountainous environments but my blood is thinner now!


----------



## vwalan (May 2, 2011)

uk is full of nice quiet places to stay .i live in cornwall and there are loads of places available .i never use sites virtually ever.rest of uk is easy as well. i do like brittany as well . but lets remember wild camping isnt just about climbing mountains . we could say there is no real wildcamping in uk at all. not incomparision to wild in africa or india etc.you do have tpo have a feel for the places. i possibly miss alot of them .i have never had the need to look at the poi.wild camping bits as they are out there and the fun is finding your own special place . dont use sat nav so cant find them if i wanted . but have fun, always keep your eyes open for that nook or cranny . then in the morning go round the twisty road to find that round the cornerr is a much better place . thats life . cheers alan.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 2, 2011)

You cant beat wilding - we are of on Wednesday for 8 weeks and really looking forward to it - going down as far as Weymouth and across to North Wales coming back through the Lakes.


----------



## Stuart Tracy and Bob (May 2, 2011)

dolmen said:


> I've been on sites in our campervan and hated it, so in the last few years we never go on sites  ... the police have moved us on and directed us to sites, but we move on and find a suitable spot ...
> 
> my reason for joining this forum was to be with like minded folks, but I'm feeling like I'm in the wrong place of late ... campers wanting hookups, level pitches, water to hand ... I enjoy my wild camping be it in the city or country and I don't require any of the trappings that go with campsites, as a matter of fact campsites make me mad ... I live in the country and have no immediate neighbours, why would I go to park beside another van so they can hear me breath (polite) ...
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

When the Police have moved you on in the past, have they said exactly why, and did they quote any specific By-law or or some other National Law that you may have unwittingly transgressed ? It would be interesting to know what they actually said to you !

Regards,  Stuart.


----------



## Firefox (May 2, 2011)

I'd say maybe 3/4 of my nights away are spent Wildcamping or Stealth camping. I do use sites, mostly Caravan Club £6-8 a night CLs.

Police can't officially move you on unless you are causing an obstruction to the highway or it's actually Police land or breaking a local bye-law.

Generally the landowner can ask you to move, but if you don't, they have to apply for a court order and you may be liable for civil damages (trespass) if you were obstructing the use of the land for other purposes. So, if it's clearly the landowner asking, I would move but usually you can negotiate to stay the night under the grounds that you are tired and to drive now would be dangerous.


----------



## dolmen (May 2, 2011)

Stuart Tracy and Bob said:


> Hi,
> 
> When the Police have moved you on in the past, have they said exactly why, and did they quote any specific By-law or or some other National Law that you may have unwittingly transgressed ? It would be interesting to know what they actually said to you !
> 
> Regards,  Stuart.



My french is very limited, but in the Sth of France under a 'no campers' type of sign and not 100m from a campsite, on the second day the police tapped the window, I knew what they were pointing at, and knew it was time to move on without any backchat ...

Cheers


----------



## Baybabe75 (May 3, 2011)

My fiancé and I take off every opportunity we have in our vintage veedub.  The only time we use campsites is when we go to the Isle of Man TT. The rest of the time we just find a lay-by.

We did stop, once, in a UK motorway services for a nap during a very long trip.  Put up my blue badges and set the alarm for two and a half hours later.  We got a flaming parking ticket! Needless to say we avoid them like the plague now.

We used to be able to use supermarket car parks as long as we used the bit furthest away from the store but now they're clamping down on that too 

It's getting harder and harder to find somewhere to park up.


----------



## Canalsman (May 3, 2011)

Baybabe75 said:


> My fiancé and I take off every opportunity we have in our vintage veedub.  The only time we use campsites is when we go to the Isle of Man TT. The rest of the time we just find a lay-by.
> 
> We did stop, once, in a UK motorway services for a nap during a very long trip.  Put up my blue badges and set the alarm for two and a half hours later.  We got a flaming parking ticket! Needless to say we avoid them like the plague now.
> 
> ...


 
Not if you become a full member and download the POI files 

There are just under 2,500 spots listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland.

And the next release in June will have at least 300 more!

Regards

Chris


----------



## bigbrunny (Jul 8, 2011)

*Wilding*



MollsPhot said:


> We're up to 32 nights spent in the van since we bought it (£1,000 per night!) and never used a campsite. Longest out in one go was five days. What _really_ annoys us is the way campervans are not really welcome anywhere in this country.


 
We have been wilding for 3 years now and like many we use sites to fresh up, fill up and empty. This must be the worst country in Europe for Motorhomes. Being rather cynical and well travelled, we believe it is all down to local 'rip off' businesses cajoling local councils and the poliss to put parking restrictions (physical & legislately) on parking areas. This of course means that we 'should' use local sites etc. Well we wont..ever, if forced to do so.  HERE FOR A GOOD TIME NOT A LONG TIME..MAKE EVERY SECOND COUNT!!


----------



## herbenny (Aug 4, 2011)

*Where did you all start ??????*

Our first weekend away was to a horrid little campsite I shall not name....It was so regimented and I was puzzled as to why the hell someone would want to sit in a field where all the caravans and motorhomes were lined up next to each other and squashed in like sardines. To top it all I would say the majority of them were sitting there watching the television on a sunday afternoon by this time I am even more puzzled.  Then as we pulled into the campsite in our little clapped out renault trafic (who can barely breathe after a long journey), we could see the look of horror in some peoples faces as if to say 'oh dear lord dont park next to us'.... which I did find quite amusing.:lol-049:  Anyway to be frank we felt completely uncomfortable and out of place, and now we only book very basic, rustic campsites.  We have experienced the true snobbery of the camping world at first hand, and theres me thinking it was just a myth.  Dont get me wrong each to thier own and all that, but its not for us.  So this brings me onto the question of the really wildcamping side of things....hmmmmmm where do we start ???? I am a little worried about being out in the open and feel a little vulnerable even though Hubby us 6ft 1" and built like a brick **** house (excuse the liverpudlian saying lol).........be intersting to see how you all got started in your wildcamping ways and what saftey precautions you take.:wave:


----------



## jennyp19 (Aug 4, 2011)

We wild camp quite a lot, occasionally going on a site if we want to do some washing, or empty the loo.
We came back yesterday after spending a week helping a relative tidy up her house, parked up on blocks, and sleeping in the van on the street outside her house, and then another week wilding on the Northumbrian coast - There are some fabulous spots (all downloaded from here) right next to the sea.  Particularly like a little fishing village called Boulmer.  Also parked overnight near The Causeway to Lindesfarne - waiting for the tide to turn and then spent a very enjoyable few hours biking around the island, and a walk up to the Castle.  We did venture north of the border up to North Berwick - parked up right next to the sea.   It was a shame that after the beautiful weather, it decided to start raining.  We were going to stop another night, but as the weather was getting bad, and forecast was for more of the same, plus we would have had to find somewhere to empty the loo we decided to trek back home.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 4, 2011)

herbenny1 said:


> Our first weekend away was to a horrid little campsite I shall not name....It was so regimented and I was puzzled as to why the hell someone would want to sit in a field where all the caravans and motorhomes were lined up next to each other and squashed in like sardines. To top it all I would say the majority of them were sitting there watching the television on a sunday afternoon by this time I am even more puzzled.  Then as we pulled into the campsite in our little clapped out renault trafic (who can barely breathe after a long journey), we could see the look of horror in some peoples faces as if to say 'oh dear lord dont park next to us'.... which I did find quite amusing.:lol-049:  Anyway to be frank we felt completely uncomfortable and out of place, and now we only book very basic, rustic campsites.  We have experienced the true snobbery of the camping world at first hand, and theres me thinking it was just a myth.  Dont get me wrong each to thier own and all that, but its not for us.  So this brings me onto the question of the really wildcamping side of things....hmmmmmm where do we start ???? I am a little worried about being out in the open and feel a little vulnerable even though Hubby us 6ft 1" and built like a brick **** house (excuse the liverpudlian saying lol).........be intersting to see how you all got started in your wildcamping ways and what saftey precautions you take.:wave:


we"ve only started wildcamping in the last eighteen months, and at first i was very jumpy but the more often we"ve done it the easier it"s become. i have also found  that with inreased confidence we can spot places to stop more easily. from the precautions angle because i am the driver i do"nt drink, just in case, and then i find out where we are using the sat nav. i keep a can of hairspray handy in case it gets windy!!! and make sure everything is put away before bed. hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tony Lee said:


> Actually a cursory glance over the whole forum would show that a good deal of the advice requested on this forum has nothing at all to do with wild camping in particular, so does the OP suggest that 90% of the forum sections be closed down.


  ok the site name is wild camping for motor homes ,and that is one of the reasons that i joind .as i have said over and over again we have wilded since the 70s  in different cars vans and tents  in fact one of our fave places was up on top of the cliffs at scalby mills with an old scout tent in the seventies , we also used to get our old viva car we had at the time up on top of the cliffs  cannot see how we used to do it now but anyway .  we also lived for 18 months in our van and never used a site  .but there are some on here that never wild (they dont know what there missing) and some that wild but have the need to use a site now and again for there own needs even moreso with kids  . it does not mean they have any less rights to be on this site .as they  have an intrest in camping  with either an all singing and dancing motor home or a couple of hundred quid van converted  at home  i dont think us totaly wild campers have a monopoly on this site,  its open to all in my oppinion .


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 5, 2011)

We  went away in our van last September till April this year 164 nights in total, we wild camped , used Aires and Stelplatzs no campsites, we   then  went away again in April this year  back in July 100nights away, again wild, Aires , Stelplatzs and two nights on a Campsite as there was no alternative [ Geiranger Norway, ] we :fun:love to wild where we can as long as we feel safe and are causing others no problems, I fail to see how people who choose to use campsites can affect your enjoyment of this Forum, what am I missing ?:have fun:


----------



## Mothman (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Guys just to add my 2pence worth,, we thats me & the missis,,, we have been wild campers for years in tents back of cars then camper vans now motorhome,, i personally dislike many campsites & alot of the sheep led people that go with them,, NOT ALL i must state i have met alot of nice friendley people, made some good mates actually,,,,,,, but most of them are not my cup of tea at all,,Bad Experiances i guess!!! well the times i have had to be on a campsite i seem to always be parked up next to some badly  playing Banjo fool that insists on playing there musical instrument all day & night,,,,,, or the noisy kind that have there tv on loud as hell,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or the ones that seem to meet up with there mates on the site drinking booze and laughing at mindless jokes playing there car stereos loud and stinking us out with the smell of fags all night long, as i sleep with the windows open i dont want to be breathing other peoplels fag smoke in,, so thats simply why i wild camp & to be in the peace & quiet, during our wild camping times we have met lots of Like minded wild campers & most share the same views as us that we have spoken too, these people that we meet on our wild camping travels seem to be down to earth good hearted guys, of course there is always the odd one or two you meet along the way,,,,, i mean i live in the urban concrete jungle with Fumes noise ect ect so i just want to get away from people & pollution on the weekends,, when wilding we make no mess we are quiet we arrive late leave early simple as that,,,,, as for protection when in the wild i rely on my size mostly oh & a Huge a fire extingisher to spray in whoevers face:lol-053::lol-053:, but there is always someone Bigger & stronger & uglier than me but dont let anything put you off the wild thing, to me its what living is for just chill out and enjoy your life switch off as much as you can from the stresses & strains of your home life,, thats always there when you get back home,,,,,,,, being brought up in the ghetto in the wild west midlands from the skool of hard knocks kinda prepares you for most events,, but its still a worry that the local young kids or evan the odd nutters out there will try it on with a lone motorhome thinking it may be an older couple in there!!!!!! i have had to open the door at night before now to show face to local p155 taking kids to show who not to mess with,, my missis worries a little about the wild side of camping especially as we have two young children she worries in case i end up harmed so i tend to just say yes dear i will give it another 10 minutes and hope they go away:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:in all honesty we have been fine over the years just keep a low profile be clean & tidy and polite, & with age ive learnt to calm down:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:

Barrington B,


----------



## Firefox (Aug 5, 2011)

I try to stay away from campsites.

I don't mind a small site with a field and a hook up for £8 a night, but I do object to the £28 a night ones complete with "facilites" I don't need... eg Gravel roads and little privet hedges, officious notices telling me not to do this or that, on site bar (there's the local pub or the van for that), vegetable preparation areas and washing up areas (!!!!), nasty little wardens hovering all over the place or telling me what pitch to use.


----------



## Mothman (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi firefox just watched your Self build Video, One word Mate WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You really know your stuff hey,,, well done Buddy well done indeed,:king:

Barrington B,


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 5, 2011)

Just back from France, different location every day.  Went down to Cote Sauvage and did a combination of wilding/aires and a couple of cheap but really good sites, (15 euros max ACSI/Camping Cheque).  Nice to top the batteries up and have a swim/hot shower/wash clothes.

Never felt the need to justify our choice of location either way, we just go where we feel like going.  You sound like you're a bit of a purist but we're all different, thank god, and therefore have different views to share on this site.

Hope you enjoy the site enough to join up!


----------



## Mothman (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Fairytooth i do enjoy this site & yes im in for the long haul i think,, im joining up today you guys are right up my street :dance::dance::dance:

Barrington B,


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 6, 2011)

We full time so spend 365 days/nights in the van.  In the UK we tend to use CLs or CSs.  We did use a commercial camp site (Naturist) for 5 months in Spain over the last winter.  We have used wild locations while touring in the UK and France/Spain but also like Aires as it saves time looking for a place to dump your waste and top up with water.

Most of our UK time when not otherwise touring is spent on a site on the coast of the south lakes.  This is really wilding without the worries of being moved on, as there is nothing but a place to park on the 40 acre site. We pay £40 per year for membership which allows unlimited stays.   Water is at the farm 2k down the track.  Toilet waste is either disposed of in a pit dug in the dunes.  Before anyone jumps in, this is done with the landowners permission and is also approved by Natural England in the management plan for the site as it is an SSI. or disposed of in the public toilets beyond the farm.  The Smart car is used as our carrier.  Often we are on our own in this paradise.

We had to use a CC club site near Birmingham for 1 night this year as the place we were going to stay (repairers yard) could not accommodate us, as some vans had been left  and not collected as expected, so it was a last minute decision, as the local CLs were all full.  Our preference is always for quiet places that we can get our outfit into, as it is 36ft overall length with trailer.

Our visit to Spain was our first, so we used the site stay to get used to the country and learn some of the language.  We also stayed for one night each at two other sites on route through Spain to our winter site, having used Aires on our trip through France both ways.  Next visit we will move around more and do some wild camping.  That said we did overnight on three occasions in Spanish Motorways Services going and coming with no problems at all.

We find it is as cheap to stay on CLs as wilding for more than one night, as we need to run the Jenny to recharge the batteries.  Our next investment is solar panels.  Our plan was to fit these this summer, but the money had to be spent on two new rear springs and replacing the front disc's & ABS rings instead.  If we have to keep moving site each day or so, the diesel used quickly amounts to the same as CL fees.


----------



## Justjack (Aug 6, 2011)

Tigatigatiger said:


> We are planning to do jsut this, leave the van and wild camp up a mountain, love the van with all it's mod cons, but something about sleeping out wild. Funny we were away last week in lake district (yes on a site-but with no faclities/loos, shop etc, just a water/waste point and plug in-a group of us, super site, lush location, didn't drive for a week) and we all said the same-how much we miss true wild camping.
> We've already got the tiny mountain tent, thermarests, sleeping bag, swiss army stove and of course rusksacks out of the loft-can't wait to go!


 
 I like the sound of this basic site in the lakes.  Can you give more details about location, cost etc.  Thanks.


----------



## shawbags (Aug 8, 2011)

VeeDub said:


> I do!  There again, in my defence, my OTHER mh is the Scania that I live in all week!  I am a long-distance Tanker Driver for my sins and I find that the parallel between 'Trampers' and 'Wilders' is remarkably similar inasmuch as there is now a generation of young up-and-coming LGV Drivers who wouldn't dream of parking anywhere other than a Truckstop (with all the comforting facilities - at a price)  ... and there are US Old-Timers - who are totally self-sufficient and relish the challenge of the 'NO OVERNIGHT PARKING' signs in every Lay-By that we sleep in.
> 
> A Dying Breed? I think not!!!!


 
Truck stops are ok for a shower and nothing else,over priced noisy places,i always found somewhere to park up.A lot of new drivers these days have no idea,put your exspences in ya pocket not the truckstops,Shawbags.


----------



## Pete Westy (Sep 13, 2011)

We don't usually use campsites but they do have one advantage that nobody has flagged up so far.
If you want to visit the sites, museums or galleries in a city you have a choice of what to do with the van.
You either leave it in a car park and get public transport into the city. Walking away from the van and telling everyone that you will be gone for hours. The van and all your stuff is just ripe for picking and it costs you money.
Or you do as we do, stay two nights at a campsite in the knowledge that you can go out all day, go to a restaurant in the evening, catch the last bus, tram, tube and find your van is still there. 
Well worth it IMHO. Good example is City Camping in Copenhagen. 5 minutes walk to a water taxi and then you are in the city.


----------



## just jane (Sep 13, 2011)

Pete Westy said:


> We don't usually use campsites but they do have one advantage that nobody has flagged up so far.
> If you want to visit the sites, museums or galleries in a city you have a choice of what to do with the van.
> You either leave it in a car park and get public transport into the city. Walking away from the van and telling everyone that you will be gone for hours. The van and all your stuff is just ripe for picking and it costs you money.
> Or you do as we do, stay two nights at a campsite in the knowledge that you can go out all day, go to a restaurant in the evening, catch the last bus, tram, tube and find your van is still there.
> Well worth it IMHO. Good example is City Camping in Copenhagen. 5 minutes walk to a water taxi and then you are in the city.


 
Staying on a campsite does not necessarily mean security, I had a friend who was robbed in the night on a family campsite last year. Somebody entered his tent and took his wifes bag which included all their cash and tickets for a weekend music festival and the car keys.

I often camp at music festivals where the advice from many is dont take anything of value and keep your cash about your person separated into different pockets etc. all good advice for a festival where there are often opportunist thieves on the first night but we were shocked that this happened on a 'normal' campsite.


----------



## goggsey (Sep 13, 2011)

*parking in services*

hi just back from 5 weeks tour with 3 g/kids (6/12,12) in tow, spent the 5 weeks touring around Croatia and Slovenia and places along the way, we couldn't find camp site to stay at in Croatia and Slovenia, we found 3 in Croatia and all full, so we stayed on the motorways services, and found it great we did washing and with temps in 100's it was no problem to dry, at all the services we found good parks or the 3 kids to play in water on tap and toilets, with no restrictions at all over parking, we stayed for many night doing it this way the kid's were happy in the parks, and in all we only spent 5 nights in total on camp sites just on our way back up from the Adriatic to Calais, as it was late August the cost was down as it was not high season from the 20th Aug,
One word of warning if you go to Croatia, DONT pay for the fuel in Euros, as the first time we did this we didn't get a receipt and when we worked the rate out we paid,it was a lot more than the cost of the fuel we put in, so we then paid by card much cheaper in the long run,


----------



## Barbt (Sep 13, 2011)

We have just returned from more than two weeks touring Scotland, mostly the West Coast and Mull and did not stay on any sites.  We found plenty of wild  places to camp, had no problems at all, in fact we never do.


----------



## hkl27 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Well said*

Totally agree with you - well said!  :banana:


Why even bother with this site if you want to go to a campsite in the first place.
Part of the fun is trying to find somewhere a bit more out of the way and a bit exciting - waking up in the morning to a unique view is amazing, do not want to share this with anyone else.

Keep up the good comments on new spots.:cool1:



dolmen said:


> I've been on sites in our campervan and hated it, so in the last few years we never go on sites  ... the police have moved us on and directed us to sites, but we move on and find a suitable spot ...
> 
> my reason for joining this forum was to be with like minded folks, but I'm feeling like I'm in the wrong place of late ... campers wanting hookups, level pitches, water to hand ... I enjoy my wild camping be it in the city or country and I don't require any of the trappings that go with campsites, as a matter of fact campsites make me mad ... I live in the country and have no immediate neighbours, why would I go to park beside another van so they can hear me breath (polite) ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandyman (Sep 13, 2011)

*brandyman*

The longest we were away from Orkney (our  home town) was 15 weeks never in a camp site '
When we come over to the Mainland of Scotland we wild camp from day 1 until we return home .
It's my intention to give a rundown on how we lived and  enjoyed ourselves and where we stayed .
And how we over came toilet washing and dumping wast water until then happy camping to all Merv


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Sep 13, 2011)

Brandyman said:


> The longest we were away from Orkney (our  home town) was 15 weeks never in a camp site '
> When we come over to the Mainland of Scotland we wild camp from day 1 until we return home .
> It's my intention to give a rundown on how we lived and  enjoyed ourselves and where we stayed .
> And how we over came toilet washing and dumping wast water until then happy camping to all Merv



I shall look forward to that, Merv!! At the moment we do about 1 night on a campsite, 2 nights wild.  (In Scotland at the moment.) It's dumping the toilet and waste that we find the biggest problem, and Himself refuses to go down the 2 cassettes route for the toilet. I don't think we could manage 3 nights before the loo would be full - the curse of old age!!  We don't use chemicals in the cassette, as we have a Sogg system, so in theory we could dump in a public loo, - but there is never one around when you need one!!


----------



## shawbags (Sep 14, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Not if you become a full member and download the POI files
> 
> There are just under 2,500 spots listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland.
> 
> ...


 
Keep pumping the full membership phill:lol-049:,are you after a bonus ??.


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 14, 2011)

When we first got our mh 2 years ago after caravanning for 8 years we decided to continue using the 5 unit max CCLs ... well, I did anyway ... little did I realise he had wildcamping ideas!  Our first couple of trips out were v stressful to say the least as we were not organised enough to book ahead, forgot the book so we couldn't find it when we had booked ... and so on.  

We ended up on a motorway carpark once (cost more than a site!) but it was when we ended up last minute a club camp site, in our scruffy little old Hymer parked among all these gleaminig regimental lines of new mhs, that I was convinced to try wildcamping!  We felt so out of place.

At first I admit I didn't sleep much (I still don't in some spots!) but since making the decision we have only wildcamped, although we have used the occasional aire in France as we tend to amble along the coast and we found mhs were banned in most places and the roads are too narrow to have laybys!!  

We've had an offer of 'fun', the odd toot and a couple of merry kids banging on the bonnet in France and we have learned the hard way the lesson  to never pass up on the opportunity to empty & refill when you get the chance!!! 

We usually only go away for weekends in the UK, so haven't faced the problems of emptying toilets, filling with water etc.  We too have a sogg and my husband is an expert in the early morning sneaky public toilet visit when in France.

It's amazing how tight you become when you realise you can get it for free :raofl:


----------



## freespirits (Nov 4, 2011)

MollsPhot said:


> We're up to 32 nights spent in the van since we bought it (£1,000 per night!) and never used a campsite. Longest out in one go was five days. What _really_ annoys us is the way campervans are not really welcome anywhere in this country.



wild camping... its the only way to be free.....


----------



## Calum (Dec 23, 2011)

Have to chuckle about this....

The day I bought my van and brought her home I wild camped 3 miles from home just because I could 
The weather was minging to say the least but I slept well.  I woke in the morning to the sound of voices outside... 3 cyclists sheltering from the wind and rain beside the van!  Wild camping van clearly has it's uses!

Since then I have slept :sleep-027: over in Glasgow during the week whist at University - saving me a 2 hour daily commute!  It doubles as a study and bedroom with en-suite


----------



## SpinneyWitch (Dec 23, 2011)

We mostly wildcamp, and have done for years.  Very occasionally use campsites for washing machines, or on one memorable occasion because I had to do the tax return on line and needed a guaranteed electric supply for longer than the solar panels could do! 
Because all of my site visits have been out of the main season and I'm obviously in a live-in, complete with cat-flap, dog and cat, I find that people are usually more interested than looking down their nose at us.

I think for us a camp site is more the equivalent of staying in a hotel!


----------



## Beemer (Dec 24, 2011)

hkl27 said:


> Totally agree with you - well said!  :banana:
> 
> 
> Why even bother with this site if you want to go to a campsite in the first place.
> ...



Our first wildcamp was in our back garden, very convenient for the showers, toilets and waste disposal.
We often wildcamp though and like it, but sometimes we need the showers, or waste disposal or facilities that offer childrens facilities.
Don't agree with the above statement about not bothering with this forum though, I have gleaned so much information from this forum, not to mention new friends.....and.....dare i mention, we use campsites too.  We intend to continue using this forum (unless admin deem otherwise) and .....here it comes again.... use campsites.
Our choice thanks! :lol-053:


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Dec 24, 2011)

Each to their own.

We have used one camp site in the last two years and count that a failure. 

Merry Christmas all.

Pilotewanderers


----------



## n brown (Dec 24, 2011)

i've been on 3 or 4 campsites in the last 35 years but most of the reasons for that are tightness and laziness, i can't be bothered with all that signing in and handing over passports and worst of all money,when it's just easier to park up,i don't really stress too much on where i park,and i never worry i might be upsetting someone by parking up,my attitude is,if i was in the other guys shoes would i care? there seems to be a lot of unecessary worry about this whole "wild camping" business that is just unfounded.in my experience,most people aren't put out by someone sleeping in their van and i've never come across snobbery from more expensive campers[or i'm too thick skinned to notice]and  i've travelled in some right ropey motors! syay in a campsite or not who cares,as long as they're out and about thats more important .feliz natal joyeux noel etc


----------



## barryd (Dec 24, 2011)

I dont like sites but I dont exclusively wild camp either.  Most of our time is spent abroad where we wild or use Aires or when there is no choice a quiet and small campsite.

In the UK its either CL's or wilding but lets be honest.  How many of us away this time of year at Christmas for three weeks when its dark at 4pm are going to be sooo hard and cool to wild every night off grid?  We are in the lakes, its Christmas, we want to relax in one place for a few days and have the luxury of hookup and waste disposal on hand so are currently on a CL with just one other tugger.  Here for five days then after that we will wing it and wild or CL the rest of the time.

This site is so much more about showing how good at wild camping you are.


----------

